# Getting Boots On/Off Difficult



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Kentucky jelly..................


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Foot reduction surgery..............


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Boot buddy.................


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

All I can picture is the number of times I've yelled at my son to just untie his dam shoes to put them on rather than watching him try for 2m trying to wiggle way into them when we're trying to get out the door.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

f00bar said:


> All I can picture is the number of times I've yelled at my son to just untie his dam shoes to put them on rather than watching him try for 2m trying to wiggle way into them when we're trying to get out the door.


Flip flops.....ftw.............


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Kentucky jelly..................


Hint: You're doing it wrong


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Foot reduction surgery..............


Well, I'm an amputee... not sure how much more reduced I can get :laugh2:


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

f00bar said:


> All I can picture is the number of times I've yelled at my son to just untie his dam shoes to put them on rather than watching him try for 2m trying to wiggle way into them when we're trying to get out the door.


When my daughter was little the seem on the socks had to be in the perfect spot before she put her shoes on. Took forever! Was so happy when they came out with seamless socks.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

essie52 said:


> Well, I'm an amputee... not sure how much more reduced I can get :laugh2:


Doh.....:facepalm3:.......so.........your prothesis is the on/off problem?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Some double boa boots...........open 'em up wide.....?


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Doh.....:facepalm3:.......so.........your prothesis is the on/off problem?


LOL! Actually no (I was teasing you). For my fake side I use a dog poop bag to reduce friction. However, on my real side my ankle is partially fused and, obviously, a dog poop bag won't work.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Some double boa boots...........open 'em up wide.....?


That's what I have. I tried to find boots that were easy on/off and fit but to no avail. I went with fit over ease of getting them on/off.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

At this point the only thing I can offer is to open up the shell and liner as far as it goes. I struggle a bit getting out of my boots as well, but I'll take boots that fit well and hard to get off over poorly fitting but easy to get off boots.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sure I don't know what I'm talking about, or its likely cost prohibitive, but what about a permanent prosthesis that actually stays in the boot and then attaching to that?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Took 5 years before somebody pointed out the obvious to me with Boa boots.... :blink:

While spreading the boots wide,... _LOCK_ the boa laces in that spread position so they don't rebound & close up some. :facepalm3: Soo much better! Do it with both upper & lower zones. 

Also,... if your liner laces are part of ghe liner, separate from the boot,.. I found it easier to temove the liner, put it on and then stuff that into the open boot. 

This is only easy if your boot _doesn't_ have the integrated liner laces as part of the boot. I find that system gets tangled too easy when trying it.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

ctoma said:


> I struggle a bit getting out of my boots as well, but I'll take boots that fit well and hard to get off over poorly fitting but easy to get off boots.


Have you tried anything? I'm wondering if silk liners over my snowboarding socks might help. However, I don't want to waste the time/money if someone else has already tried it and it was a failure.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> I'm sure I don't know what I'm talking about, or its likely cost prohibitive, but what about a permanent prosthesis that actually stays in the boot and then attaching to that?


Her problem is the other (non prosthetic) foot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps some hardboots like Atomic Backlands...they open up bit and in walk mode are quite a bit easier....however has ^$ issues.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

A friend of mine has a heavily reconstructed ankle after a bad moto accident. One trick I saw him use was using ladies sheer stockings over ultra light socks. I asked if it gets slippery while riding and he said it didn’t if the boot is snug. Might be worth a try.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Perhaps some hardboots like Atomic Backlands...they open up bit and in walk mode are quite a bit easier....however has ^$ issues.


Hard boots are a whole other discussion. Still considering trying a hard boot setup one of these days. TT has some that might work for me.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Took 5 years before somebody pointed out the obvious to me with Boa boots.... :blink:
> 
> While spreading the boots wide,... _LOCK_ the boa laces in that spread position so they don't rebound & close up some. :facepalm3: Soo much better! Do it with both upper & lower zones.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Great suggestions! I will give these a try tonight. I'm at work; obviously completely focused on what I should be doing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've encountered this before with a Vietnam Vet. What we did for him was have him pull the liners out, put those on, pull the internal harness wide open in the boot, spray the liner with silicone spray to lube it up and have him step in. Not sure it would work with a fused ankle, but could be an option.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

essie52 said:


> Hard boots are a whole other discussion. Still considering trying a hard boot setup one of these days. TT has some that might work for me.


I'm unclear if you're shopping or need to make your current boots work but I've never had an easier lace system than Burton speed lace on my driver x. They come off like slippers, quick and easy.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've encountered this before with a Vietnam Vet. What we did for him was have him pull the liners out, put those on, pull the internal harness wide open in the boot, spray the liner with silicone spray to lube it up and have him step in. Not sure it would work with a fused ankle, but could be an option.


What a great idea! No health concerns or damage to the boots from the spray?


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I'm unclear if you're shopping or need to make your current boots work but I've never had an easier lace system than Burton speed lace on my driver x. They come off like slippers, quick and easy.


I already have the boots (Ride Heras). I agree that the Burton speed lace system makes for an extremely easy on/off system however, they do not fit my foot :crying:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm also a ******* at heart and wore boots a lot growing up. when you have nice boots on all day then have swollen ankles/feet from being up all day, they are hard to get off. This is a typical type of tool used for that...
http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/redhead-boot-jack

Aside from that I think I might have shown chomps that boa trick, open the boots wide and lock the boa in the open position. then basically fall off my feet.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> ....Aside from that I think I might have shown chomps that boa trick, open the boots wide and lock the boa in the open position. then basically fall off my feet.


You did!!! :grin:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've encountered this before with a Vietnam Vet. What we did for him was have him pull the liners out, put those on, pull the internal harness wide open in the boot, spray the liner with silicone spray to lube it up and have him step in. Not sure it would work with a fused ankle, but could be an option.


You just have to make sure the toe of the liner doesn't grab the inner lace system and cause it to slude the laces _under_ your liner. I've had that happen. :blink:

Im assuming that with the talk of the fused ankle, you can't, or have trouble pointing your toess downward much (...if at all) to facilitate an easier entry into the boot/liner setup?

If that's the case,.. Im thinking the remove and put on liner 1st, be careful about inner lacing and then *STUFF* your tootsies into the boots!!! Im thinking this is likely to be the most effective method. 

But give it a try with the liner in the boot and all laces spread and locked open. 


Now,... for getting them off? :blink: Hubby grabs boot,... Your metal foot on hubbies ass and PUSH????  :dunno: :laugh:


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Im assuming that with the talk of the fused ankle, you can't, or have trouble pointing your toess downward much (...if at all) to facilitate an easier entry into the boot/liner setup?
> 
> 
> Now,... for getting them off? :blink: Hubby grabs boot,... Your metal foot on hubbies ass and PUSH????  :dunno: :laugh:


Toes: That is correct.
Off: So, you've seen us? It is almost that bad..... Does require hubby's help.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

essie52 said:


> What a great idea! No health concerns or damage to the boots from the spray?


We didn't see anything over the course of the three months I worked with him.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

essie52 said:


> What a great idea! No health concerns or damage to the boots from the spray?


Just use food grade silicone, incase hubby has to lick the boots. Might also use nylon web hurricane tape that helps slide in the liners....see boot faq sticky....its the white tape in the pics.


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Took 5 years before somebody pointed out the obvious to me with Boa boots.... :blink:
> 
> While spreading the boots wide,... _LOCK_ the boa laces in that spread position so they don't rebound & close up some. :facepalm3: Soo much better! Do it with both upper & lower zones.


bloody hell, I never thought of that. fmd, fml.

If it helps...it's about 5 years now for me too! sheesh

:embarrased1:


*hurryupandhealmeniscus


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Forreal . What the hell is wrong w kids?



f00bar said:


> All I can picture is the number of times I've yelled at my son to just untie his dam shoes to put them on rather than watching him try for 2m trying to wiggle way into them when we're trying to get out the door.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

essie52 said:


> Does require hubby's help.


....."boot buddy"......was my 3rd........suggestion.......:hairy:


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> ....."boot buddy"......was my 3rd........suggestion.......:hairy:


LOL.... I thought you meant https://bootbuddy.com/

Figured you were hitting the bong a little too hard so I ignored it <teasing>.

Best,
E


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Took 5 years before somebody pointed out the obvious to me with Boa boots.... :blink:
> 
> While spreading the boots wide,... _LOCK_ the boa laces in that spread position so they don't rebound & close up some. :facepalm3: Soo much better! Do it with both upper & lower zones.
> 
> ...


Chomps (and Argo) for the win! Not perfect but MUCH better. I have silicone and silk liners on the way (from Amazon.... I'd rather wait than have to "public").
Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

essie52 said:


> Chomps (and Argo) for the win! *Not perfect but MUCH better. *I have silicone and silk liners on the way (from Amazon.... I'd rather wait than have to "public").
> Best,
> E


Lol,... not sure any method is perfect. 
But I'm happy to hear it was helpful! 

For max volume opening the boot, while the Boa is loose & you're spreading the upper zone, push the tongue of the boot all the way forward then lock it. (...it can get a little tricky to hold the boot open and get to the Boa dail to lock it while in this position!)

This loosens the upper boot about as much as is possible. Then I work on getting the lower zone to loosen & lock. 

My Binary Boas are fairly stiff so the lower zone doesn't open to the same degree as the upper. YMMV.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

essie52 said:


> Figured you were hitting the bong a little too hard so I ignored it <teasing>.
> 
> Best,
> E


There is no such thing..........as hitting a bong......."a little too hard"............:deserted:


----------

